# Folly Buildings: what are they?



## JWW427 (Sep 14, 2020)

The topic of these little dandy shacks has always intrigued me. I saw a few in England many years back and I thought they were a silly extravagance perpetrated by the English and French elites back in the day for tea parties and pagan worship ale fests. Not anymore!
The English aristos hired short, poor, "druid" hermits for a pittance to live in some of them, Hobbit-style. Hence the old term "Folly Hermit" for someone who is a shy shut-in or severely antisocial. That sounds like a cruel cover story if true.


Other than being the usual suspect "ancient technology" in play, I have no idea what these were really about. A poor man's castle? Another way of showing off for the fetching Dutchess of Devonshire? A satellite structure for...communication with satellites? I need help here, y'all. I'm stumped.

"The Beacon" one looks like a few neoclassical gazebos here in Wash. DC on The National Mall, but dare I say it could be the equivalent of druid standing stones and their possible portal technology a la the TV series _Highlander_?
Nahhhh, just a bunch of crappy columns...

The Rushton folly is famous. It's loaded to the gills with astrological and sacred geometry symbolism. It's a smoking Tommygun in my threadbare book. Loaded with occult tidbits and 3-6-9 universal type measurements of the cosmos. The Holy Trinity. Sacred cubit. Fibbonacci everything, I believe.
Nahhhh, it's just a cute little ol' folly!

The Dunmore folly has a huge pineapple rotunda. Okay, the pineapple we're told is an 18th century icon of welcome and hospitality since pineapples came from the West Indies and points south by ship. Expensive. Delicious. I love 'em. Vitamin C galore. A scurvy-ender.
Could they be representative of our pineal glands like the pine cone imagery we have globally?
Nahhhh, it's just a succulent treat for Sunday's garden party...in the matching folly!

Something's amiss here, and we are given the usual PTB run around for _We The Sheeple_.

JWW

Excerpt:

*Exploring the landscape of country houses.*

_A Ha-ha wall and a Folly are two architectural landscape features found in the grounds of an English country house designed and built between the 17th and 19th centuries.
Many of these architectural landscape features are based on classical architecture in the Palladian style and were intended to be part of an 'Arcadian' pastoral landscape, but some also had a practical use. Later in the period, Gothic and Chinese architectural features could also be found in the landscape.
Below are just a few of the architectural features you may find on a walk through the grounds of a historic English country house.

*Folly*.
This covers all types of structures which were built on the whim of the landowner and having *no apparent purpose* such castle ruins or an eight sided tower.

Before the Garden Gnome, the Ornamental Hermit: A Real Person Paid to Dress like a Druid_

__​


> Note: This OP was recovered from the Sh.org archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmonkeyDate: 2019-08-31 17:06:49Reaction Score: 6


Being a hermit myself, I'd live in that Brodway tower folly. Beats half a block off busiest highway in Montrose, CO.
Looks like it would hold all of my books comfortably...
Hell, I'd even give them free full moons, fruitbaskets, pressed hams and from behind lemur climbing shots. Talk about folly!


Oh, and I wouldn't be wanting or needing any wi-fi either. I'd leave ALL that shit behind.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Ice NineDate: 2019-08-31 22:15:01Reaction Score: 5


An Ornamental Hermit, man that is a job I was born for.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmonkeyDate: 2019-09-01 05:09:23Reaction Score: 1


RIGHT?!
Maybe could have some accessories... A little cart...


----------



## BStankman (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BStankmanDate: 2019-09-01 12:08:08Reaction Score: 5


Looks like a mud flooder to me.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmonkeyDate: 2019-09-01 13:05:44Reaction Score: 2


Wow. Maybe I would live in THAT one. I do like FRUITS, and pineapple is my favorite. Mangoes...
Coconuts...
People must've used to just be walkin around TRIPPIN. Made them easy to take out when the party crashers came along. Buzz kill.
Seriously, the one at the Vatican pisses ME off. Peacocks to boot...
Nice find with the schematics. We should all build them for ourselves.

Precipitate.
Stalagtite? Or stalagmite?...
Reminds me of eastern temples that look like sea monkey castles.

If only they'd had some ICE NINE when that mud hit...
Damn mud. Bet soldiers in Vietnam would've voted for it.

Only the end of the world AGAIN.
Maybe we'd luck out over KVJ's (not KJV) version and have SHARKNADOS.
Dynamite money for peace!
Love and peace! Love and peace!


----------



## AgentOrange5 (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: AgentOrange5Date: 2019-09-01 14:44:42Reaction Score: 1




JWW427 said:


> _*Folly*.
> This covers all types of structures which were built on the whim of the landowner and having *no apparent purpose* such castle ruins or an eight sided tower._


Nice write-up, I had never heard of follies before. And what a typical write-off by official sources, they don't know or don't want to say what the purpose was, so it must have just been a "whim" of the landowner.  But sounds like it would have been a cool job at the time, playing druid in one of these "follies." Not that I believe that ever happened.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmonkeyDate: 2019-09-01 15:30:22Reaction Score: 0


Well, a couple are just like pavilions. Couldn't really live in them.
Pineapple dome looks like several hermits could dwell they're comfortably. As long as they got along.
Maybe they're own little court magicians? Like QE1 and John Dee? And druids. Depends on your fetish I guess.
Or the old school version of "mother-in-law" cottage! Would be hard to get her out of there once she'd rooted herself in.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: jd755Date: 2019-09-01 16:54:12Reaction Score: 1


I've been in more than a few and up close to more and they are exactly that follies. Little and not quite so little buildings with no purpose beyond looking nice in the landscape and a place to take in the landscape. Some are big enough to dine in some aren't. Mud flooded they ain't as the majority are high up in the landscape.


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2019-09-01 17:59:56Reaction Score: 3


Yup, the official description is rather interesting:

_a costly ornamental building with no practical purpose, especially a tower or mock-Gothic ruin built in a large garden or park_
I would imagine that only a society with some extra money and resources would get engaged in building something like that.

I will also speculate that they did have a purpose which we do not understand. Could be similar to what the arches of triumph served for. Transportation?


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BantaDate: 2019-09-02 02:46:58Reaction Score: 3




KorbenDallas said:


> Transportation?


Like a covered bus stop or an interdimensional gateway? Probably some options in between there.

How about rest stops? With no toilets because no one needed them back then? Basically life energy recharging stations. 

Save points? Is that too silly?


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2019-09-02 02:59:38Reaction Score: 1




Banta said:


> Like a covered bus stop or an interdimensional gateway? Probably some options in between there.


Like this?

_Triumphal Arches, aka Ianuae Magicae: bridge portals between places, or regular structures?_


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Bear ClawDate: 2019-09-02 08:08:54Reaction Score: 6




Banta said:


> Like a covered bus stop or an interdimensional gateway? Probably some options in between there.
> 
> How about rest stops? With no toilets because no one needed them back then? Basically life energy recharging stations.
> 
> Save points? Is that too silly?


I think in Clive Barker's imajica, Godolphin uses his folly (from his landed gentry estate in hampsted) to transport to the dominions. Aware that this is just a fantasy novel. However your comment reminded me exactly of that. It was very much described as an interdimensional train stop. I am fairly sure at least some other people on here think truth is often hidden in fiction / movies / books.  Of course Clive Barker claims that he didn't so much write imajica as he became possessed and the story fell out of him...

My personal thought is (either the above), OR quite possibly an attempt by the early resetters to mimic the inherited architecture, without the knowledge of how to make big proper buildings?

They also quite often have gargoyles etc - some on here would suggest a call card of TPTB / paganism.

I think a possible route to understanding would be that many of them will have inscriptions in Latin on.

For instance: Rushton Triangular Lodge (that word reminds me of freemasonry) has inscripted upon it:


_Aperiatur terra & germinet Salvatorem_: "Let the earth open and … bring forth salvation" (Isaiah 45:8) - SCARY THOUGHT IS A GATEWAY FOR HELL BEASTS OF THE APOCALYPSE?
_Quis separabit nos a charitate Christi?_: "Who shall separate us from the love of Christ?" (Romans 8:35)
_Consideravi opera tua, Domine, et expavi_ : "I have contemplated thy works, O Lord, and was afraid" (a paraphrase of Habakkuk

So you have Christianity mixed with paganism (gargoyles).  When Jesus abandoned America, or why TPTB prefer Pagan Gods

In fact there is plenty of imagery, iconography, mystery surrounded that could provide further clues, just on this folly alone:

Rushton Triangular Lodge - Wikipedia - Also used as the artwork for an album called 'Sun Structures' by a band called 'Temples' apparently.

An interesting thing to do if someone perhaps had the means or time, would be to put the location of the follies over a map. Maybe there is a link to something, possibly ley lines?

Etymology wise - folly is such a building as discussed. But also an act of foolishness. Could be that they were an act of foolishness somehow. Demons need to enter this earth from somewhere. Interdimensional travel? A great idea that turned out to be a big mistake?


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BantaDate: 2019-09-02 15:24:11Reaction Score: 5




KorbenDallas said:


> Like this?
> 
> _Triumphal Arches, aka Ianuae Magicae: bridge portals between places, or regular structures?_


Cripes, every time I think I'm getting closer to have read everything on this site... it doesn't help that almost every thread is it's own endless rabbit hole! It's crazy because I read this site for months before I even started posting...

Thanks for linking this! And, ya know, making the whole forum!


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: OpenMindDate: 2019-09-03 20:20:26Reaction Score: 2




jd755 said:


> I've been in more than a few and up close to more and they are exactly that follies. Little and not quite so little buildings with no purpose beyond looking nice in the landscape and a place to take in the landscape. Some are big enough to dine in some aren't. Mud flooded they ain't as the majority are high up in the landscape.


Completely agree, this is one of the best I've been to 
Gallery of Hawkstone Park Follies


----------



## BStankman (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BStankmanDate: 2019-09-04 09:02:23Reaction Score: 1




OpenMind said:


> Completely agree, this is one of the best I've been to
> Gallery of Hawkstone Park Follies


Do I detect sarcasm?  No history hidden here, just a silly little garden. Move along.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: OpenMindDate: 2019-09-04 21:16:57Reaction Score: 2




BStankman said:


> Do I detect sarcasm?  No history hidden here, just a silly little garden. Move along.
> 
> View attachment 28631 View attachment 28632 View attachment 28633 View attachment 28634


No, no sarcasm. This place is way to high to be mudflooded. I agree with that. When I first visited this place I hadn't discovered this forum and the strangeness of the 1800s. I've always known deep down shit isn't right, as nothing really makes sense. We are going there again next year so I'll take many many more pictures.


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2019-09-04 22:06:16Reaction Score: 2




OpenMind said:


> This place is way to high to be mudflooded.


That is if this hypothetical flood was a natural occurrence. If the event(s) was caused by intelligent beings, it becomes a totally different bawl game.


----------



## Mabzynn (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: MabzynnDate: 2019-09-04 22:47:56Reaction Score: 5




OpenMind said:


> No, no sarcasm. This place is way to high to be mudflooded. I agree with that. When I first visited this place I hadn't discovered this forum and the strangeness of the 1800s. I've always known deep down shit isn't right, as nothing really makes sense. We are going there again next year so I'll take many many more pictures.


Or the height doesn't matter because once the area is vibrating at a certain frequency that soil is going to liquefy.




Don't they say the Earth is always ringing like a bell anyways?


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BrokenAgateDate: 2019-09-09 23:00:30Reaction Score: 3


Spongebob Squarepants does live in a pineapple under the sea. Perhaps it's really one of these folly castles that got flooded!


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: GreyTonkaDate: 2019-09-29 01:31:08Reaction Score: 1




JWW427 said:


> The topic of these little dandy shacks has always intrigued me. I saw a few in England many years back and I thought they were a silly extravagance perpetrated by the English and French elites back in the day for tea parties and pagan worship ale fests. Not anymore!
> The English aristos hired short, poor, "druid" hermits for a pittance to live in some of them, Hobbit-style. Hence the old term "Folly Hermit" for someone who is a shy shut-in or severely antisocial. That sounds like a cruel cover story if true.
> 
> View attachment 28387
> ...


I have been doing extensive research on Holy ground and I believe these buildings are built on HOLE -Y ground.  What I mean by that is there is an opening to the underground such as an artesian well, and below that, there is a chamber or cavern in the bedrock.  The reason I discovered this is because I noticed that many buildings such as these lined up on maps with other sites like roundabouts or circular areas under Obelisks.   These were likely used to generate electricity.  Obelisks are being used to capture vibration too, they are placed in areas with reflective cement architecture around them.  The ground in the area of the obelisk has an opposite polarity to the rest of the ground and naturally pulls the vibration downward.
How, you ask?  The structure acts as vibration collection device, it resonates due to its tube shape.   Roundabouts now are being used the same way (secretly).  When you drive your car around in the designated direction, it creates frequency in the rock/water below.  The water is collected in a cavern or a tank and they run it over some kind of mechanism that separates the ions from the water.  Electricity is produced. The main thing I think is the water has to be fresh rainfall runoff, not water that has been sitting.   They use this in desalinization now.  I am including a picture of a set up in a local town.  First the memorial was extensively renovated with a government grant and then the street renovated with a trillium grant.   Trillium is a provincial program divided into "Catchments".  As you know catchment means drain.  Drainage areas.
2cd pic is a historical photo of the same spot before it was hidden under a pile of dirt.   You can see the ground is raised up beneath the structure.  I don't know if that is cement or rock. 

Interestingly, each spot where I find a signifigant area that is likely hollow underneath has a Saint name.  This is on St. Andrew St.   Saint names are code for holy ground areas.


----------



## feralimal (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: FeralimalDate: 2019-09-29 06:59:20Reaction Score: 0




GreyTonka said:


> How, you ask? The structure acts as vibration collection device, it resonates due to its tube shape. Roundabouts now are being used the same way (secretly). When you drive your car around in the designated direction, it creates frequency in the rock/water below. The water is collected in a cavern or a tank and they run it over some kind of mechanism that separates the ions from the water. Electricity is produced.


Why do you think this?  Have you got more information?


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: GreyTonkaDate: 2019-09-29 12:12:26Reaction Score: 1


Well I became interested in leylines and began plotting locations on the map.  Churches, courthouses and fancy stone buildings like old banks.  I noticed they lined up in interesting patterns.  They form diagonal lines.    If you go to a large site like MIT and start the main building all the other buildings form a wheel shape around the main structure.  I work in a religious building and there is a shrine or altar and I did some pendulum testing on it.   It has the opposite polarity of the rest of the ground.  For example if you hold a lead or copper trinket like a sinker on a string over a battery you will find it moves in a back and forth motion over the negative end.  If you hold it over the positive end, it circles.  The ground does the same thing.   Certain areas are negative and others are positive.  I began to visit sites with circular monuments and gazebo type attractions and found they are the same as the altar.  I checked to see if any material would block the signal from the ground, such as shoes, metal, lead.  Nothing blocks it, although the lead seems to alter it a bit.
Now here is something very shocking I figured out.  If you have a clock with a battery over the site with the same polartity as the altar, the clock batteries drain very quickly.   Its pulling the metal ions out of the clock.
People who sat on the floor near the altar also have a similar effect.  I have seen certain kids become sick over the years.  Headache, vomiting, pale.  Same as church syncope (collapse) .  I believe these sites pull ions out of humans and are being used as part of a charging grid in all the cities.  I have identified hundreds of sites. 
I had to try and understand what was under the buildings. I figured a well but then later I found out there could have been salt domes in this area that dissolved and left a great chamber below the ground.  There are many caves I found a link to a cavers page that most people are unaware of.   The courthouse in St. Thomas, Ontario is on the edge of cliff type area.  Its what I call a half wheel shape, the other half sank or was washed away in a great river.  This building got a huge reno a few years back $30 million and got a Leeds energy award.  Leeds is a place in UK with many domed structures.  You can see they added wings to the side of the original building that I believe reflect sound towards the center.
I am attaching a picture.  As you can see Queen St. runs to it.  I believe Queen St. is the main underground water channel in each city. If you check your maps it always leads to a water source, here it leads to the courthouse.  The other street with very important name is Wellington. Well In Town.
That means there are wells on that street. 
Gladstone is the street behind because its some special kind of bedrock there, possibly with lots of mica like a schist type rock that builds electrical charge when pressure is applied.  Male named streets are "collector" streets they probably have small hidden openings that act as drains to bring water to the main site.  They are always around the main sites on the leylines.
What really freaked me out was that this site lined up with a courthouse to the north and a courthouse across the lake.  I circled those both are massive stone buildings.


Please note I tried to upload a map with street names but even after resizing its too large.  You can google map it if you want to see, St. Thomas, Ontario courthouse.


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2019-09-29 12:36:04Reaction Score: 0




GreyTonka said:


> Please note I tried to upload a map with street names but even after resizing its too large. You can google map it if you want to see, St. Thomas, Ontario courthouse.


Change format from png to jpg.


----------



## feralimal (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: FeralimalDate: 2019-09-29 15:04:54Reaction Score: 0




GreyTonka said:


> Well I became interested in leylines and began plotting locations on the map.  Churches, courthouses and fancy stone buildings like old banks.  I noticed they lined up in interesting patterns.  They form diagonal lines.    If you go to a large site like MIT and start the main building all the other buildings form a wheel shape around the main structure.  I work in a religious building and there is a shrine or altar and I did some pendulum testing on it.   It has the opposite polarity of the rest of the ground.  For example if you hold a lead or copper trinket like a sinker on a string over a battery you will find it moves in a back and forth motion over the negative end.  If you hold it over the positive end, it circles.  The ground does the same thing.   Certain areas are negative and others are positive.  I began to visit sites with circular monuments and gazebo type attractions and found they are the same as the altar.  I checked to see if any material would block the signal from the ground, such as shoes, metal, lead.  Nothing blocks it, although the lead seems to alter it a bit.
> Now here is something very shocking I figured out.  If you have a clock with a battery over the site with the same polartity as the altar, the clock batteries drain very quickly.   Its pulling the metal ions out of the clock.
> People who sat on the floor near the altar also have a similar effect.  I have seen certain kids become sick over the years.  Headache, vomiting, pale.  Same as church syncope (collapse) .  I believe these sites pull ions out of humans and are being used as part of a charging grid in all the cities.  I have identified hundreds of sites.
> I had to try and understand what was under the buildings. I figured a well but then later I found out there could have been salt domes in this area that dissolved and left a great chamber below the ground.  There are many caves I found a link to a cavers page that most people are unaware of.   The courthouse in St. Thomas, Ontario is on the edge of cliff type area.  Its what I call a half wheel shape, the other half sank or was washed away in a great river.  This building got a huge reno a few years back $30 million and got a Leeds energy award.  Leeds is a place in UK with many domed structures.  You can see they added wings to the side of the original building that I believe reflect sound towards the center.
> ...


Wow. Thanks very much for such a detailed answer!  I'm very impressed that you are undertaking your own research.  You may be on to something interesting! (Or mad, but I'll give you the benefit of a doubt!)

What you are expressing about negative ions draining more quickly is new to me. I've heard of leylines, but the rest is all new.  Is there a name for this sort of research that you are doing?  I should try to understand more about leylines myself.  This is the second time the subject is brought to my attention in the past day.

On the negative ions thing, have you had any thoughts on what's going on.  If people are feeling sick and you are noticing something with ions, that sounds like they are losing their own energy.  Is this some sort of energy harvester/collector then?  Are the leylines the macro power grid and humans the batteries/energy sources?  Perhaps you have tried to recreate the setup you have found, or even found similar configurations in alternative energy write ups?  Definitely interested to hear more.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmonkeyDate: 2019-09-29 15:12:03Reaction Score: 0


Just keeping us down. How they like us. Unmotivated. Uninspired.
I'm curious what happens then in those cathedrals with music. Organs and singing and the charge. I bet it could be played all up and down the scale!!!


	Post automatically merged: 9/29/19


----------



## feralimal (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: FeralimalDate: 2019-09-29 15:19:52Reaction Score: 0




Starmonkey said:


> Just keeping us down. How they like us. Unmotivated. Uninspired.


That's a bit negative.  Not saying it isn't that - could be..

_@GreyTonka_ sounds like he's doing some interesting research though, that I'd like to try to get my head around.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmonkeyDate: 2019-09-29 15:26:41Reaction Score: 0


Yes, well... TRANSFORMATION then.
Geomancy. Love it. Dowsing.
I'm sure these old cities are all FULL of grids.
Nothing if not IMPOSING anyway!


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: cestbonDate: 2020-01-11 16:52:42Reaction Score: 1


I was just going to start a thread on this topic but here is one... however I do have a bit different set of questions to ask about them.  Some links to get started:

Europe Was Once Obsessed With Fake Dilapidated Buildings
Artificial ruins - Wikipedia - contents of that article are scant, try Ruinenberg - Wikipedia
Folly - Wikipedia of course
The Fake Roman Ruins
https://www.atlasobscura.com/places/parc-monceau
http://www.museivillatorlonia.it/en/il_museo/villa_torlonia

Follies and "fake" Roman empire ruins are found throughout Europe - the leftovers, we are told, of a fanciful trend of building "fake" Roman ruins on one's property _just for looks._

That latter phrase never sits well with me these days.  It accomplishes several things at once:

- Inspires contemptuous dismissal of showy old objects as having been solely bored aristocrats' dreamed up playthings; once dismissed as such, no one feels any need to look deeper
- Ignores the fact that throughout history, literally nothing has been solely for looks ever to any people or culture - all things have always had meaning
- Furthers the cause of getting everyone to ignore what they see right in front of them, because if pieces of decor on all things everywhere are "just for looks," then even the most careful and meaningful craftsmanship put up by artisans of centuries past can be dismissed.


----------

